# PCMCIA with Belkin F5D6020v2 on HP PAVILION ZE4300

## imckee

Hi everyone,

I've been trying to get my Belkin F5D6020v2 802.11b wireless card working on my HP Pavilion ze4300 for a couple of days now.  I've used the info on this thread to get to the point I'm at now:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=32357&highlight=f5d6020

The point I'm at:

I have the sourceforge atmel driver pcmf502rd.o (http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net) installed, I've emerged pcmcia-cs and wireless-tools.  PCMCIA has been rc-update added to my boot runlevel.

This is the top of my /etc/pcmcia/config.opts:

```

#

#

# Local PCMCIA Configuration File

#

#----------------------------------------------------------------------

# System resources available for PCMCIA devices

# include port 0x100-0x4ff

# include port 0xc00-0xcff

# include port 0x800-0x8ff

include memory 0xc0000-0xfffff

include memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff, memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

# High port numbers do not always work...

include port 0x1000-0x17ff

# Extra port range for IBM Token Ring

# include port 0xa00-0xaff

```

As you can see, I'm not incuding any ports.  With this configuration, I can insert the Belkin card, and then lsmod to see if cardmgr inserted the driver module:

```

root@localhost pcmcia # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

pcmf502rd              73984   0  (unused)

ds                      7368   1  [pcmf502rd]

i82365                 41504   1 

pcmcia_core            44352   0  [pcmf502rd ds i82365]

sg                     29580   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 16216   0  (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               89652   2  (autoclean) [sg sr_mod]

ide-cd                 32512   0  (autoclean)

cdrom                  29632   0  (autoclean) [sr_mod ide-cd]

snd-ali5451            13804   0 

snd-ac97-codec         37888   0  [snd-ali5451]

snd-pcm                63840   0  [snd-ali5451]

snd-page-alloc          5100   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-timer              15848   0  [snd-pcm]

snd                    31844   0  [snd-ali5451 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer]

soundcore               4196   0  [snd]

```

So, pcmf502rd is properly inserted ... But it's unused.  Is this because I didn't include any I/O ports?  No eth1 appears (eth0 is the builtin natsemi ethernet) and I have no evidence that there's a new interface.

In /etc/pcmcia/config.opts, if I uncomment any of the 'include port' lines, the laptop completely hangs when I insert the card.

I think I need to include a set of ports and exclude another set.  Anyone know the correct set for the Pavilion?  I tried the omnibook excludes at pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net section 2.4, but those still hang the machine.

Help!   :Smile: 

----------

## arand

Quick question did you copy your net.eth0 file to net.eth1?

----------

## imckee

Yes, I've copied /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.eth1.

Incidentally, I've returned the Belkin card and purchased a Linksys WPC11v3 today because people seem to have a bit more luck setting it up.

After re-emerging pcmcia-cs, in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts I comment out all of the "include port" lines, just like in my first post, and this keeps it from hanging (like it does with the Belkin card).  Instead of modprobeing for the pcmf502rd driver stack, now cardmgr loads up the orinoco_cs stack, like so upon a card insert:

```
root@localhost init.d # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

sg                     29580   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 16216   0  (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               89652   2  (autoclean) [sg sr_mod]

ide-cd                 32512   0  (autoclean)

cdrom                  29632   0  (autoclean) [sr_mod ide-cd]

orinoco_cs              4884   0  (unused)

orinoco                40812   0  [orinoco_cs]

hermes                  6468   0  [orinoco_cs orinoco]

ds                      7368   1  [orinoco_cs]

i82365                 41504   1 

pcmcia_core            44352   0  [orinoco_cs ds i82365]

snd-ali5451            13804   0 

snd-ac97-codec         37888   0  [snd-ali5451]

snd-pcm                63840   0  [snd-ali5451]

snd-page-alloc          5100   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-timer              15848   0  [snd-pcm]

snd                    31844   0  [snd-ali5451 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer]

soundcore               4196   0  [snd]

rtc                     7612   0  (autoclean)

```

So although I've changed cards, the same problem exists.  At least this new linksys card is cheaper.    :Surprised: 

----------

## imckee

More information; maybe this is useful.  Output of dmesg immediately after an /etc/runlevels/boot/pcmcia restart:

```

unloading PCMCIA Card Services

Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

  kernel build: 2.4.22_pre2-gss unknown

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]

Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

  O2Micro OZ6912 rev 00 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 00:0a, mem 0x80000000

    host opts [0]: [pci/way] [pci irq 11] [lat 32/32] [bus 2/5]

    ISA irqs (default) = 4,7,10 PCI status changes

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

hermes.c: 4 Dec 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

orinoco.c 0.13b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

GetNextTuple().  No matching CIS configuration, maybe you need the ignore_cis_vcc=1 parameter.

orinoco_cs: GetFirstTuple: No more items

```

The "GetNextTuple()" error looks a bit like section 3.8 "System Resource Starvation" on this page:  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PCMCIA-HOWTO-3.html#irqscan

But I'm not sure where to go from here.

----------

## imckee

After much googling, banging my head on things, and crying, I changed a few lines in config.opts to try including ports 0x0000 through 0x016f (guessed at these values after staring at cat /proc/ioports for awhile) and to pass orinoco_cs the ignore_cis_vcc=1 flag.

```

#

# Local PCMCIA Configuration File

#

#----------------------------------------------------------------------

# System resources available for PCMCIA devices

include port 0x0000-0x00ff

include port 0x0100-0x016f

#include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0x800-0x8ff, port 0xc00-0xcff

include memory 0xc0000-0xfffff

include memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff, memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

# High port numbers do not always work...

# include port 0x1000-0x17ff

# Extra port range for IBM Token Ring

#include port 0xa00-0xaff

# Resources we should not use, even if they appear to be available

# First built-in serial port

#exclude irq 4

# Second built-in serial port

##exclude irq 3

# First built-in parallel port

#exclude irq 7

exclude irq 0

exclude irq 1

exclude irq 2

exclude irq 5

exclude irq 8

exclude irq 9

#----------------------------------------------------------------------

module "orinoco_cs" opts "ignore_cis_vcc=1"

```

The dmesg result:

```

Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

  kernel build: 2.4.22_pre2-gss unknown

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]

Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

  O2Micro OZ6912 rev 00 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 00:0a, mem 0x80000000

    host opts [0]: [pci/way] [pci irq 11] [lat 32/32] [bus 2/5]

    ISA irqs (default) = 4,7,10,12 PCI status changes

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

hermes.c: 4 Dec 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

orinoco.c 0.13b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

cs: IO port probe 0x0000-0x00ff: excluding 0x90-0x97

cs: IO port probe 0x0098-0x00ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x016f: clean.

eth1: Station identity 001f:0002:0001:0004

eth1: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.4.2

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth1: MAC address 00:06:25:28:12:8B

eth1: Station name "Prism  I"

eth1: ready

eth1: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 4, io 0x0100-0x013f

eth1: New link status: Association Failed (0006)

```

In other words, SUCCESS!  Now I can see eth1 as a wireless interface ... that doesn't do anything yet.  More work tomorrow.

----------

## tdb

For the original Belkin card, did you edit /etc/pcmcia/atmel.opts and add the output from cardctl ident and cardctl info? For me I didn't get eth1 until I added the card's info. (or verified it is in there) As for the new one, check /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts and make sure there is an entry for your card and it is correct.

I just wrote a lot more here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=65737

----------

